
Ask HN: Why aren't more native apps compiled for ARM aswell? - _1tan
The new Microsoft Surface Pro X seems to suffer heavily from a lack of ARM-compiled apps.<p>I am not much of a developer (light web-dev) and do not understand why this is so hard to provide. Don&#x27;t most compilers support ARM at this point? What prevents adoption at this point? Who&#x27;s working on this issue?
======
wmf
After you compile your app for ARM you'd also want to test it, but not many
developers want to buy a separate ARM system just for testing for a small
minority of Windows users.

